# Any Game of Thrones fans?



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

This is a Game of Thrones mirror frame. Size is 520x320x28mm. CNC time was 8+16hrs. I really like the amount of detail on this STL. Now to get a piece of glass mirror cut.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Very nice job. My husband and I are huge fans of "The Game Of Thrones". We go back and watch it over and over again. I don't see the Lanister Lion crest. I see the Stark wolf, I don't know what the others are.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I looked up Game of Thrones, and started getting stuff like this. That must be a really weird game. Nice job on the mirror tho.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

OK, Game of Thrones is a series on HBO.








Game of Thrones Viewer's Guide


Enter the world of Game of Thrones with official maps of the Seven Kingdoms and interactive family trees that capture the rich backgrounds of the characters and locations featured in the HBO series.




www.gameofthrones.com





I see 6 house banners. Stark, Tully, Tyrell, Arryn, Baratheon, Martel.
The 3 dragons represent the Dragon Queen and house Targaryen.


----------



## luiferpri (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi
Beautiful job, I hope one day I can do a job like that. I am new to the subject and recently bought my first Rourter.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I love the dragons. Never seen the show though


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Added a glass mirror to the frame. That one got a lot of interest over the Christmas holiday. So I had to make a second one.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Outstanding work, you should be very proud of this piece.


----------

